# Inspirational Aquascapes



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Amano's series of 3 Nature Aquarium books are excellent for inspiration. The annual AGA contest entries are also excellent.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/aquascaping-categories-my-own-take-on-it.5970/

I love this thread for ideas


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

^ that thread is awesome!!!!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

UDGags said:


> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/aquascaping-categories-my-own-take-on-it.5970/
> 
> I love this thread for ideas


Wow UD!
Some amazing scapes in that thread.
Definitely some sources of ideas and inspiration there!
Thanks!


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

You can browse all the AGA contest tanks here: 

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/index.html


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome links! I too have been looking for inspiration for my 200g.

Didn't want to hijack this thread, but this is CRAZY!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Tom.
I like looking at the contest but they seem so incredibly good that it's hard to comprehend how the scape was done.
I'm also realizing that scaping a 125g is totally different than scaping a 29g. LOL!

Lub, 
that's not hijacking...thats an insane scape! Can't even imagine tweezers small enough to do that!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

tomfromstlouis said:


> You can browse all the AGA contest tanks here:
> 
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/index.html


roud: One of my favorite sources!

You might like this too:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

DogFish said:


> roud: One of my favorite sources!
> 
> You might like this too:
> Aquascaping Shop Tour of The Green Machine - YouTube


 
That's awesome. Thanks for sharing.

thelub - if you want inspiration for your 200g check out crazydaz's 200g on here at the tank journal that will definitely inspire you.


----------

